# Hello! Utilathe 16x54" new to the shop.



## Salem747 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I just purchased a Standard Modern Utilathe through Racer. It is said to have been with the military all it's life and been traded in to Racer recently.

It's a bit tough to find info on the internet about the bigger Utilathes, but I am super excited to have adopted this one!!!

I have been in touch with @Brent H to compare notes already.

Sean.


----------



## Everett (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice machine!


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 5, 2021)

What did that set you back, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Salem747 (Apr 5, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> What did that set you back, if you don't mind sharing?


Racer charged $6800, they told me they had "completely refurbished", crating and packaging was $575, Shipping to Prince George from Cambridge was $2500.

I had done some searching and if I tried to find a machine at a sales place (COVID makes swap meets tough) the best I could find was in California for similar dollars, but USD and smaller and Chineser.


----------



## Crankit (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice looking machine!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Apr 5, 2021)

very nice.  better put a chain and lock on that tailstock.    seems to be a run on those these days.


----------



## Mcgyver (Apr 5, 2021)

a great lathe, way to go


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 5, 2021)

nice find!


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 5, 2021)

Well done, looks to be in good shape.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 5, 2021)

Your shop is taped out like an automotive shop?


----------



## Salem747 (May 7, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Your shop is taped out like an automotive shop?


Yes, I am working on a machine shop corner now. The lathe is machine 1.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------

